#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  С сентября 2009 года религия будет преподаваться в школах на принципах добровольности

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Всё таки они это сделали  :Smilie: 

*С сентября 2009 года религия будет преподаваться в школах на принципах добровольности, обучение будет вестись по светским учебникам*



> Вчера в храме Христа Спасителя в Москве открылись XVII Рождественские чтения - самый большой ежегодный слет всех православных педагогов страны. В пятницу им предшествовала встреча патриарха Кирилла и министра образования и науки Андрея Фурсенко. Как заявил Фурсенко, его ведомство разрабатывает новый федеральный стандарт образовательных программ, в котором будет учтен аспект духовно-нравственного воспитания. Этот стандарт будет введен уже с сентября 2009 года.
> 
> Д сих пор подходы к преподаванию такой дисциплины, как основы православной культуры, устанавливались на региональном уровне. Однако в прошлом году региональный компонент был отменен.
> 
> Представители церкви и государства договорились о том, что религия в школе будет, но преподаваться она будет на принципах добровольности. Андрей Фурсенко отметил, что в школе должны работать светские преподаватели религии по светским учебникам.
> 
> Базовой ценностью для церкви и государства Фурсенко назвал свободу выбора вероучительных или иных предметов и заявил, что государство не может быть арбитром в вопросах веры. Патриарх Кирилл также указал на принцип добровольности, прежде церковь проводила концепцию желательности преподавания «Основ православной культуры» для всех школьников, отмечает «Газета». Патриарх несколько раз упомянул в своей речи, что в регионах преподается православие, ислам и другие религии. Он подчеркнул, что это способно умиротворять общество. Патриарх призвал примирить религию и науку, а не ожесточать борьбу между ними.
> 
> Минобразования начнет работу над тем, чтобы в рамках духовных вузов стали возможны защита диссертаций и присвоение ученых степеней, признаваемых государством. Со своей стороны государство должно предпринимать шаги, которые сделают возможной широкую подготовку светских преподавателей религии для школ.


http://www.polit.ru/news/2009/02/16/relig.html

----------


## PampKin Head

При соблюдении принципа добровольности все осталось как и было. Факультатив.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Представители церкви и государства договорились о...


Светское государство однако...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2010), Homa Brut (31.07.2009), Турецкий (11.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

До 2017 года - 8-мь лет.

Если учесть сотни тысяч офицеров армии и флота, которых просто вышвырнут из армии в ближайшее время без квартир и перспектив на гражданке...

----------

Homa Brut (31.07.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> До 2017 года - 8-мь лет.
> 
> Если учесть сотни тысяч офицеров армии и флота, которых просто вышвырнут из армии в ближайшее время без квартир и перспектив на гражданке...


А что в 2017?
Ну а в армии конечно интересные реформы, зачем им квартиры если собираются сделать ротацию военнослужащих каждые 3 года  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что в 2017?


Годовщинка, однако.



> Ну а в армии конечно интересные реформы, зачем им квартиры если собираются сделать ротацию военнослужащих каждые 3 года


Идея понятна... Только сокращают офицерский корпус, прослуживший не три года...

Одним словом, *целенаправленно воссоздается* революционная ситуация в социуме с тысячами людей, которые в принципе не найдут своего места на гражданке в условиях кризиса, без жилья, обладающих вполне определенными навыками и способных действовать в "стрессовых" ситуациях.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Годовщинка, однако.


Поздравляю  :Smilie: 




> Идея понятна... Только сокращают офицерский корпус, прослуживший не три года...


Это да. Но ротация по округам, т.е. если не сократят то всёравно в другой округ переедет, далеко от квартиры если она есть... Видимо из этого следует что многие "отпадут" сами по себе.

----------


## Топпер

> При соблюдении принципа добровольности все осталось как и было. Факультатив.


Это первый шаг.

----------

Homa Brut (31.07.2009), Lyykfi (22.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это первый шаг.


Тут вот что не понятно: если это добровольное мероприятие, значит в обязательной сетке часов его нет. Получается факультатив.

----------


## Топпер

> Тут вот что не понятно: если это добровольное мероприятие, значит в обязательной сетке часов его нет. Получается факультатив.


А потом заставят выбирать их двух факультативов один в обязательном порядке. Например, между ОПК и факультативом по высшей математике или чему-либо ещё более неудобновоспринимаемому. И народ, вроде как, добровольно, пойдёт на ОПК

----------

Александр С (20.06.2009), Буль (20.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А потом заставят выбирать их двух факультативов один в обязательном порядке. Например, между ОПК и факультативом по высшей математике или чему-либо ещё более неудобновоспринимаемому. И народ, вроде как, добровольно, пойдёт на ОПК


1. Вроде к посещению факультативов еще не принуждали.
2. Ну а если будут принуждать, то есть суд.

----------


## Топпер

В моё время иногда принуждали. А с судом мало кто будет возиться.

----------


## PampKin Head

> с судом мало кто будет возиться.


А вот это плохо. И это надо менять.

Причем это надо бы делать с помощью тех же буддийских общин.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2010)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Чтож.Теперь может получиться построить в Элисте буддийский вуз с госаккредитацией,как мечтал Шаджин Лама наш.Плюс введём как факультатив основы буддизма.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2010), Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

*Принуждение к изучению* буддизма - мерзость аналогичная, как и в истории с ОПК.

Только на добровольной основе; желательно, на средства буддистов, а не государственных учреждений.

P.S. А что мешало открыть классическую шедру в Элисте до сего момента?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2010), Александр С (21.06.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Хотели именно с госаккредитацией.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Лучше пусть калмыцкие дети буддизму будут обучаються,чем пьянствовать или становиться тиртиками.Наберите в интернете Хонгор Мацаков.Вот к чему приводит недостаток знаний.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хотели именно с госаккредитацией.


Хочу заметить, что в той же Индии только сарнатхский университет - с госаккредитацией. А все остальные (включая тот же Гоман) - нет.




> Лучше пусть калмыцкие дети буддизму будут обучаються,чем пьянствовать или становиться тиртиками.Наберите в интернете Хонгор Мацаков.Вот к чему приводит недостаток знаний.


Иосиф Виссарионович Джугашвилли закончил горийское духовное училище и отучился в тифлисской семинарии. И это не помешало стать ему тем, кем он стал.

Закон Божий в РИ (Российской Империи) был обязательным предметом, однако проблемы с пьянством и альтернативными точками зрения все равно присутствовали.

----------

Александр С (21.06.2009), Иилья (20.06.2009), Слава Эркин (21.06.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> Закон Божий в РИ (Российской Империи) был обязательным предметом, однако проблемы с пьянством и альтернативными точками зрения все равно присутствовали.


Закон Божий христианской версии пьянству только способствует, кагор, кровь Христова и т.п., и потом ещё и за упокой пару рюмочек...

----------

Манечка (20.06.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Вы узнали историю Хонгора Мацакова?

----------


## Сакура

Преподавание Закона Божьего пропишут законодательно

Дабы исключить насильственное введение уроков религиозного образования, механизм организации таких занятий пропишут законодательно. Проект 22 января был внесен в Госдуму.

Действующий закон запрещает обучение малолетних детей религии вопреки их воле и без согласия родителей или опекунов. Кроме того, Закон Божий в государственных и муниципальных образовательных учреждениях может преподаваться только при одновременном согласии детей, наличии просьб родителей и по согласованию с органом местного самоуправления.

В то же время законодательно не определен механизм реализации таких гарантий – как должны оформлять эти согласия и просьбы. На практике это приводит к привлечению детей к религиозному воспитанию при «пассивном» согласии родителей, а также введению соответствующих курсов по якобы многочисленным их просьбам.

Кроме того, по мнению инициаторов представленного законопроекта – парламентариев Кабардино-Балкарской Республики, отсутствие действенных инструментов «создает псевдорелигиозным организациям благоприятную среду для насаждения идей религиозного фанатизма и экстремизма, пропаганды асоциального поведения, отрицания конституционных обязанностей, нанесения ущерба нравственному, психическому и физическому здоровью членов этих организаций, в первую очередь, детей и молодежи».

Для решения этого вопроса предлагается прописать в федеральном законе процедуру получения соответствующих согласований. Так, родители должны будут выражать свое желание на обучение их ребенка Закону Божьему оформлением совместного письменного заявления, а органы опеки и попечительства отдельным актом фиксировать волеизъявление самого ребенка.

За нарушение законодательства о свободе совести, в том числе воспрепятствование принятию религиозных или иных убеждений или отказу от них, на граждан может быть наложен административный штраф в сумме до 300 рублей, на должностных лиц – до 800 рублей.

Стоит отметить, что действующее российского законодательство предусматривает более жесткие механизмы защиты детей от влияние религиозных общин, нежели даже право многих европейских стран. Например, в Германии религиозное обучение организуется в школе за счет региональных бюджетов. Выбор конфессии осуществляется исходя из религиозной «приписки» родителей (она же определяет процедуру уплаты церковного налога, которые составляет от 7 до 9%). Для отказа от обучения родителям нужно официально выйти из соответствующей конфессии.
Источник: http://newsland.ru/news/detail/id/623452/cat/42/

----------

Dondhup (29.01.2011), Sergio (01.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

*Специалист по мракобесам А. Невзоров жжот!*  Viva, Питер!

*«Одеваемся скромнее?»* http://5-tv.ru/programs/broadcast/506150/#

----------

Буль (30.01.2011), Велеслав (31.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Дондог (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.01.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> *Специалист по мракобесам А. Невзоров жжот!*  Viva, Питер!


Действительно жжёт: "Чаплин в рясе" (с) Невзоров  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (31.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Интересное определение, "Костюмированная коммерческая структура".

----------

Кузьмич (31.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.01.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

После ухода Гинзбурга, Невзоров — это наше все в вопросе антиклерикализации общества

... from mobile ...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.01.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Чаплин в юбке, знакомтесь....  http://www.russned.ru/hristianstvo/l...apisi.-chast-1





> При всех известных достижениях советской средней школы в ней была одна особенность, которая меня как ученика совершенно не устраивала. Это навязывание очень "продвинутого" уровня предметов, которые, как я был уже тогда уверен, мне не пригодятся - физики, химии, сложнейшей математики. Я их, собственно, почти и не учил, зная, что удовлетворительную оценку мне все равно поставят, чтобы не портить отчетность. Но ведь школа, по советскому плану, должна была подготовить массу будущих специалистов для военной индустрии...
> Наверное, нужно доверять ученикам выбор предметов - по крайней мере, с 15-летнего возраста, когда человек уже достаточно сформирован.
> Естественно, при сохранении базового минимума универсального образования. Я бы, например, вполне был бы рад вместо зубрежки сотен
> формул получить в школе развернутое представление о теориях естествознания. Хорошо, что нынешняя российская школа идет к большей
> свободе выбора. Придет ли?


И этот бездарь теперь учить людей уму-разуму от имени имени организации костюмированных клоунов!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.01.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Какой всё-таки Невзоров молодец! Побольше бы таких противников религиозного мракобесия! 
Насчет приводившейся выше ссылки на буддийский учебник хочу сказать следующее. В случае повсеместного религиозного воспитания мы получим в следующем поколении ничтожный процент по отношению к общей численности населения образованных буддистов, и подавляющее большинство воспитанных христиан и мусульман. И смею вас заверить, при таком раскладе буддийское меньшинство рискует вообще исчезнуть в РФ или уйти в подполье, как при союзе. Ни о какой  религиозной терпимости от нынешних христиан и мусульман не может быть и речи, история, в т.ч. и российская, наглядный тому пример. Поэтому всем россиянам сейчас, как буддистам, так и не буддистам, нужно обеими руками держаться за светское государство со свободой вероисповедания.

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Какой всё-таки Невзоров молодец! Побольше бы таких противников религиозного мракобесия! 
> Насчет приводившейся выше ссылки на буддийский учебник хочу сказать следующее. В случае повсеместного религиозного воспитания мы получим в следующем поколении ничтожный процент по отношению к общей численности населения образованных буддистов, и подавляющее большинство воспитанных христиан и мусульман. И смею вас заверить, при таком раскладе буддийское меньшинство рискует вообще исчезнуть в РФ или уйти в подполье, как при союзе. Ни о какой  религиозной терпимости от нынешних христиан и мусульман не может быть и речи, история, в т.ч. и российская, наглядный тому пример. Поэтому всем россиянам сейчас, как буддистам, так и не буддистам, нужно обеими руками держаться за светское государство со свободой вероисповедания.


Да, да... До 19217-го года Закон Божий преподавался в обязательном порядке. Потом "воспитанные христиане" вынесли попов вперед ногами (это же не марсиане сделали, не так ли?).

Более того, у Иосифа Виссарионовича кроме специального церковного образования просто не было!

...

http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/mikoyan/01.html
биография микояна
...
сначала в ряды ВКПб
(билет N.8) - а потом -

Наша  семинария  была  создана  еще  в  1824 г. ... Тифлисская ... духовная школа. *Мне неизвестно ни одного случая, чтобы кто-либо из выпускников нашей семинарии тех лет выбрал бы себе духовное поприще*... <!!!!!>

Еще  не закончив всех выпускных экзаменов, я, как и другие мои однокашники, много  думал  о  том, что буду делать после окончания семинарии. В то время главной   задачей   я   ставил   продолжение  политического  образования  и революционную  работу.  А  для этого мне надо было еще два-три года целиком посвятить  учебе.  Мне  казалось, что только после этого я, чувствуя себя в какой-то   степени  теоретически  подготовленным  марксистом,  смогу  более уверенно и активно участвовать в революционной борьбе.

<  только  после 2-3 лет семинарии можно стать "теоретически подготовленным
марксистом" !!!!! >

С  этой  целью  я  решил,  как  ни  парадоксально  это  звучит, поступить в Армянскую  духовную  академию.  Она находилась в древнем городке Ёчмиадзине близ  Еревана и была единственным в Армении высшим учебным заведением, куда абитуриенты   из   семинарии   принимались  без  экзаменов.  Обучение  было бесплатным.  Более того, студенты находились на полном обеспечении и жили в интернате. Последнее обстоятельство было для меня немаловажным, принимая во внимание мое незавидное материальное положение.

В создавшейся обстановке академия для меня была идеальным решением вопроса.

Хорошие  отметки в аттестате зрелости служили известной гарантией, что меня в  академию  примут.  *Такое же решение приняло и большинство семинаристов моих товарищей по марксистскому кружку*.

18  сентября  1916  г.  я  получил  уведомление,  что  меня приняли в число студентов 1-го курса академии, а через два дня я подал прошение тифлисскому воинскому начальнику об отсрочке от призыва в армию до окончания обучения в академии. Просьба была удовлетворена.
...

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Какой же он садист этот любящий создатель (точнее его концепция)...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Более того, у Иосифа Виссарионовича кроме специального церковного образования просто не было!


Отсюда, к слову, и жёсткая религиозно-монастырская идеология СССР времён Сталина, в которой

Бог, усталый, древний старик,
Прячущийся в облаках,
Был заменён одним из своих
В хромовых сапогах.

(Б. Слуцкий)

----------

Артем Тараненко (31.01.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), Марина В (05.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.01.2011)

----------


## sergey

> Да, да... До 19217-го года Закон Божий преподавался в обязательном порядке. Потом "воспитанные христиане" вынесли попов вперед ногами (это же не марсиане сделали, не так ли?).


Много людей для того, чтобы вынести кого-то вперед ногами не нужно. Достаточно небольшой кучки жестоких и энергичных людей, чтобы поубивать или поарестовать множество народа. Плюс - команда или воля большевистской верхушки.
Тем не менее, после всех репрессий, по всесоюзной переписи 1937 года, когда поданные сведения могли послужить поводом для преследований, на вопрос об отношении к религии ответили 80% опрошенных. И большинство, 57,7% назвали себя верующими христианами.
Хотя в планах большевиков ставилась цель "к 1 мая 1937 "имя Бога должно быть забыто на территории страны"".

----------


## Майя П

> И смею вас заверить, при таком раскладе буддийское меньшинство рискует вообще исчезнуть в РФ или уйти в подполье, как при союзе. Ни о какой  религиозной терпимости от нынешних христиан и мусульман не может быть и речи, история, в т.ч. и российская, наглядный тому пример. Поэтому всем россиянам сейчас, как буддистам, так и не буддистам, нужно обеими руками держаться за светское государство со свободой вероисповедания.



этого не произойдет.... потому что все в мире стремится к равновесию - баланс как признак здоровья, в тч. нравственного.... и чем больше будут навязывать ту или иную идеологию, тем больше будет сопротивление... как то этот закон называться должен  :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

ФСО официально признала должность патриарха РПЦ государственной.



ФСО подтвердила, что охраняет патриарха по указу президента.

----------

Буль (31.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

http://zakonoproekt2011.ru/#law/edu - здесь идет обсуждение законопроекта об образовании и здесь можно проголосовать за поправку о роли семьи в религиозном и нравственном воспитании ребенка. Сегодня последний день!

Зарегестрируйтесь, потом  отсортируйте замечания по популярности: эта поправка одна из первых.

----------

Joy (31.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (31.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов



----------

Джигме (01.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Чем угрожает обществу клерикализация?




> ...
> Согласно закону «О свободе совести и о религиозных объединениях» представители власти не вправе использовать свое служебное положение для формирования того или иного отношения к религии — но в том же законе говорится об «особой роли православия».[2] Первые лица государства не устают напоминать об этой «особой роли».[3] Ради патриарха перекрывают движение,[4] его охраняет ФСО.[5]
> ...
> Пожалуй, самое известное проявление клерикализации — это уроки ОПК. Патриарх потребовал преподавать православие в общеобразовательных школах — и власть подчинилась. Вместо того, чтобы противостоять антиконституционным требованиям, чиновники только попытались придать затее законный вид. Многочисленные протесты, в том числе — «Письмо десяти академиков» и «Письмо 1700 ученых», не принесли результатов. Священник написал учебник, и по нему учат детей 10-11 лет, у которых еще не сформировалось критическое мышление. Учат зачастую такие же священники в рясах.[7] Всё было сделано в спешке, халтурно. А в результате получаем деление детей по конфессиональным углам, разжигание религиозной вражды.[8] По мнению специалистов, эксперимент с преподаванием ОПК оказался неудачным — но его все равно будут расширять. Как решил патриарх, так и будет — и даже мнение министра образования ничего не значит.[9]
> ...
> Верх абсурда — государственные православные пионерлагеря, в которых новоприбывших первым делом крестят.[10] В Академии ракетных войск стратегического назначения открыт факультет православной культуры. Декан факультета — священник, прославился призывами громить секс-шопы и конкурирующие церкви.[11]
> ...
> Типография Троице-Сергиевой лавры печатает «учебник биологии», в котором отстаивается истинность библейской версии, включая легенду о потопе. И вот автор «учебника» уже читает лекции в УрГУ — помогли «братья по разуму» с кафедры религиоведения.[13]
> Очень символичная история произошла в МИФИ. Там перед визитом патриарха поспешно демонтировали символ университета, памятник «Дорогу осилит идущий», и поставили вместо него православный крест, известный как «Крест на российской науке».[14]
> ...

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов



----------

Джигме (01.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.01.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Бороться с религиозным сознанием, на религиозном форуме, это что-то из разряда: пчелы против меда  :Smilie:  Что касается мракобесия, то некоторые присутствующие на БФ, дадут фору христианам и даже некоторым эзотерикам по этой части.

----------

Shunja (02.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Бороться с религиозным сознанием, на религиозном форуме, это что-то из разряда: пчелы против меда  Что касается мракобесия, то некоторые присутствующие на БФ, дадут фору христианам и даже некоторым эзотерикам по этой части.


Не "с религиозным сознанием", а с клерикализацией, нарушением секуляризма и конституции государства.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.02.2011), Буль (01.02.2011), Джигме (01.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Существуют такие проекты:
Здравомыслие (продвижение идей секуляризма).

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Письмо десяти академиков РАН (22 июля 2007 года, Президенту Российской Федерации В.В. Путину)




> .......В циркуляре Алексия II № 5925 от 9 декабря 1999 г., обращенном ко «всем епархиальным преосвященным», отмечается, что «мы не решим задачи духовно-нравственного воспитания будущих поколений России, если оставим без внимания систему государственного образования». В заключительной части этого документа сказано: «Если встретятся трудности с преподаванием «Основ православного вероучения», назвать курс «Основы православной культуры», это не вызовет возражений у педагогов и директоров светских учебных заведений, воспитанных на атеистической основе». Из процитированного текста следует, что под видом «Основ православной культуры» нам пытаются ввести (и вновь в обход Конституции) «Закон Божий». ....

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (01.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> В конце прошлого года священнослужители Сыктывкарской и Воркутинской епархии направили обращение к Правительству и Госсовету Республики Коми. Они потребовали от властей «защищать интересы православного большинства, которое пытаются сейчас уравнять с правами разного рода меньшинств», признали «очень опасным уравнивание традиционных и нетрадиционных конфессий в России» и заявили, что «до введения толерантных понятий Коми край не ведал национальной и религиозной вражды».


ссылка.

----------

Буль (01.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Патриарх Московский и Всея Руси Кирилл выступил с предложением внести в новую редакцию закона «Об образовании» "положение о гарантиях духовного воспитания в школах". «Русская церковь со своей стороны считает необходимым, чтобы закон гарантировал возможность духовно-нравственного воспитания детей на основе исторических и культурных ценностей православия и других традиционных для нашей страны религий (по выбору родителей) в течение всего времени обучения ребенка в школе»

----------

Буль (01.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

...



> *Как сайт "Научный атеизм" не удалось обвинить в распространении эстремистских материалов*
> 
> 
> Сегодня встречался с оперуполномоченным Центра по противодействию экстремизму ГУВД города Москвы Алексеем Алексеевичем Галунином, который ознакомил меня с некоторыми интересными документами (к сожалению, их нельзя было фотографировать).
> 
> В Генеральную прокуратуру РФ
> 
> Заявление
> о проверке материалов интернет издания (источника) на принадлежность к материалам экстремистского характера и привлечении лиц, виновных в его распространении, к ответственности, предусмотренной законодательством РФ
> ...

----------

Буль (02.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://goo.gl/jn2oZ 
*Рейхскомиссариат Московия*





> ...
> Рейхскомиссариат Московия (нем. Reichskommissariat Moskowien; Рейхскомиссариат Россия[1] — нем. Reichskommissariat Russland) — предполагаемая автономная область (рейхскомиссариат) в составе Третьего рейха в Восточной Европе между рейхскомиссариатами Остланд и Украина с одной стороны и линии «А—А» с другой. Столицей России оставалась Москва, а первым её рейсхкомиссаром назначался Зигфрид Каше[2]. Официальными языками нового образования предполагалось сделать немецкий и русский.
> Территория 2,9 млн квадратных км с населением в 50—60 млн человек[3].
> 
> Из состава рейхскомиссарита Московия исключалась часть территорий современной европейской России: Карелия, Кольский полуостров и Карельский перешеек передавались Финляндии; южнорусские земли (Орловщина, Тамбовщина, Саратов) — Украине, западнорусские земли (Псковщина, Смоленщина) — Остланду.
> ...
> *Экономика и образование*
> 
> На оккупированных территориях была разрешена частная собственность в сельском хозяйстве и в торговле, *открыты церкви, разрешены религиозные праздники. В школах вводилось преподавание Закона Божия и обязательные молитвы.* Занятия начинались с «благодарственного слова фюреру Великой Германии»; особые «уроки текущих событий» отводились восхвалению национал-социализма и гитлеровской Германии. Колхозы, совхозы и машинно-тракторные станции оккупанты вплоть до 1943 г. сохраняли под своим контролем, считая их наиболее удобной формой управления местным населением
> ...


Благость то какая и ляпота! Наверное, просто идеальное устройство государство для Чаплиных и Гундяевых. А "советские скоты", как всегда, все испортили...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (02.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Аццкий отжиг больных на голову людей!
...




> Вечером 1 февраля ракета-носитель "Рокот" со спутником стартовала с космодрома Плесецк. Старт прошел успешно, но в расчетное время "Гео-ИК-2" не вышел на связь. В связи с инцидентом глава Федерального космического агентства Анатолий Перминов вынужден был срочно(!!!) выйти на работу, покинув прием в честь второй годовщины интронизации патриарха Русской православной церкви Кирилла

----------

Буль (03.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

А почему только про православие? Где борьба с исламофашизмом и предложения сжечь Коран?

----------

Shunja (02.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А почему только про православие? Где борьба с исламофашизмом и предложения сжечь Коран?


По теме поищите.

----------


## Shunja

Злые вы все.
То вам не так, да и это не этак.
Любви в вас нет.

----------

Шагдар (05.02.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Злые вы все.
> То вам не так, да и это не этак.
> Любви в вас нет.


В одном полуприличном анекдоте буквально такой же период завершается фразой "Уйду я от вас!" : )

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, о исламофашистах... для разговора с ними однозначно необходимы две вещи:

- хорошая бейсбольная бита (для особо продвинутых Mossberg 590 или Remington 870)
- *Самир Алескеров. Великий парадокс, или Два почерка в Коране* http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/alesk...erka_v_korane/




> Я многие годы относился к Корану восторженно. Но прошло немного времени, и я понял – это был взгляд туриста. Наверное, каждый, кто разглядывает Рим или Париж из окна автомобиля, видит только яркие и хорошо освещенные улицы, и мысли не держит, что где-то, вдали от туристских троп, есть грязные переулки и переполненные мусорки. Так вот, только спустя много лет, после того, как я прочитал Коран раз пятьдесят, понял, что не все в нем достойно восторженности. Смутные подозрения терзали мое сердце...


P.S. *Елена Чудинова. Мечеть Парижской Богоматери* http://flibusta.net/b/82204
*Ориана Фаллачи. Ярость и гордость* http://flibusta.net/b/81734

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Джигме (04.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

До Парижа далеко!

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.phantastike.com/link/reli...istianstva.zip



> *Криминальная история христианства*
> Эта книга является всесторонним исследованием многовековой деятельности христианской церкви.
> 
> В книге ней исследована многовековая дейтельность христианской церкви, приведены интересные, малоизвестные факты и становлении и развитии христианства, о борьбе с ересью, о том, какими методама распространялась, а иногда и насаждалась эта религия в разных странах.
> 
> Данное исследование издано в Германии в 4-х томах, в РФ удалось издать лишь первые два тома. Под давлением извне издательство исключило последующие тома из своей издательской программы.





> *Карлхайнц Дешнер* (нем. Karl Heinrich Leopold Deschner; род. 23 мая 1924, Бамберг) — немецкий философ, теолог, историк и критик христианства, член Пенклуба.
> 
> Был солдатом при Гитлере с 1942 по 1945 г.
> 
> В 1947—1951 гг. учил германистику, историю, философию, теологию и защитил докторскую диссертацию о Ленау. С 1951 г. — свободный писатель, живёт в Хассфурте, вегетарианец.
> 
> Сайт автора - http://www.deschner.info

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (02.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

*Министр "образования и науки" РФ Андрей Фурсенко*

----------

PampKin Head (02.02.2011), Джигме (04.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

*Плакат в Санкт-Петербургском суворовском училище, призывающий к беспощадной войне с неверными.
*


(третье снизу и третье сверху).

----------

Dondhup (02.02.2011), Джигме (04.02.2011), Нея (05.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Ректор Уральского горного университета Николай Косарев, известный своими неординарными PR-идеями, превзошел самого себя. В канун Пасхи он решил провести массовое крещение студентов вуза. Причем это событие его пресс-служба подает весьма нескромно, ставя шефа в разряд православных святых. «Владимир Красное Солнышко крестил Русь, а ректор Николай Косарев крестит своих студентов!»
> ...


Самый амбициозный ректор Урала превзошел самого себя.





> Свердловские священнослужители решили готовить паству смолоду -- в 30 детских садах Екатеринбурга маленьким горожанам начали рассказывать о православии. Пока в других регионах ведутся споры о том, стоит или нет делать изучение основ самой многочисленной религии России обязательным предметом в школах, в Свердловской области священники обратили внимание на дошколят.
> ...


Ректор верует, значит, все должны.

----------

Джигме (04.02.2011), Нея (05.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов



----------

Джигме (04.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.02.2011)

----------


## Aion

В Таджикистане из школьной программы убрали "познание ислама"

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, о исламе ... словами убитого священника Сысоева (зело гуд)

----------


## Шагдар

http://khurul.ru/?p=3365
"В Калмыкии идет подготовка к введению в общеобразовательную программу средней школы трехлетнего экспериментального курса “Основы религиозных культур и светской этики”. В ходе визита в Индию, калмыцкие учителя получили благословение духовного лидера буддистов Далай-ламы XIV на преподавание этого предмета. Как рассказала заместитель министра науки, образования и культуры республики Калмыкия Раиса Дякиева, Далай-лама поддержал инициативу российских властей ввести в школьную образовательную программу “Основы религиозных культур и светской этики” и благословил учителей на преподавание нового предмета."

----------

Доржик (06.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Угу, "хотели, как лучше, а получилось как-всегда" (с)

----------


## Шагдар

Если Е.С. Далай-Лама благословил учителей на преподавание этой дисциплины, значит, в этом есть какой-то смысл. Наверное, алкоголизм и преступность более насущные проблемы для России, чем возможные крайности религиозного просвещения.

----------

Доржик (06.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Хорошо бы увидеть цитату Его Святейшества.

----------


## Шагдар

> Хорошо бы увидеть цитату Его Святейшества.


http://khurul.ru/?p=3365
"В Калмыкии идет подготовка к введению в общеобразовательную программу средней школы трехлетнего экспериментального курса “Основы религиозных культур и светской этики”. В ходе визита в Индию, калмыцкие учителя получили благословение духовного лидера буддистов Далай-ламы XIV на преподавание этого предмета. Как рассказала заместитель министра науки, образования и культуры республики Калмыкия Раиса Дякиева, Далай-лама поддержал инициативу российских властей ввести в школьную образовательную программу “Основы религиозных культур и светской этики” и благословил учителей на преподавание нового предмета."

----------


## Топпер

> Если Е.С. Далай-Лама благословил учителей на преподавание этой дисциплины, значит, в этом есть какой-то смысл. Наверное, алкоголизм и преступность более насущные проблемы для России, чем возможные крайности религиозного просвещения.


Вы всерьёз думаете, что с введением закона божьего у нас станет меньше алкоголиков и преступников? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Скорее преступники просто более охотно будут делать откат во славу божию.



> "До десяти лет я просил у Бог велосипед,но потом понял,что Бог так не работает.Тогда я украл велосипед и стал просить у Бога за это прощения..."


Аль Капоне

----------

Joy (06.02.2011), Буль (06.02.2011), Джигме (06.02.2011), Дордже (06.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> http://khurul.ru/?p=3365
> "В Калмыкии идет подготовка к введению в общеобразовательную программу средней школы трехлетнего экспериментального курса “Основы религиозных культур и светской этики”. В ходе визита в Индию, калмыцкие учителя получили благословение духовного лидера буддистов Далай-ламы XIV на преподавание этого предмета. Как рассказала заместитель министра науки, образования и культуры республики Калмыкия Раиса Дякиева, Далай-лама поддержал инициативу российских властей ввести в школьную образовательную программу “Основы религиозных культур и светской этики” и благословил учителей на преподавание нового предмета."


Это не точные слова Его Святейшества а статья в интернете.

----------


## Шагдар

> Это не точные слова Его Святейшества а статья в интернете.


Источник - сайт центрального калмыцкого хурула "Геден Шеддуп Чой Корлинг", "Золотой обители Будды Шакьямуни": монастыря, созданного по благословению Е.С. Далай-Ламы и руководимого Тэло Тулку Римпоче http://khurul.ru/?page_id=9 В этом дацане полная монашеская Сангха, больше 4-х гелонгов: http://khurul.ru/?page_id=39

----------

Pavel (06.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Скорее преступники просто более охотно будут делать откат во славу божию.
> Аль Капоне


Очевидно. Но это лучше, чем откаты властьимущим или в преступный общак.

Топпер, что делает преступника преступником, какие его взгляды и опоры?

----------


## Шагдар

> Вы всерьёз думаете, что с введением закона божьего у нас станет меньше алкоголиков и преступников?


Бханте, если быть более точным, Е.С. Далай-Лама благословил преподавание светского курса, знакомящего с религиями и секулярной этикой. В Калмыкии, насколько я могу понять, усомнились в неангажированности этого курса - но подошли к вопросу конструктивно. Решили сами написать учебник, чтоб буддизм был представлен адекватно. Не знаю, насколько эффективен этот курс - просто доверяю мнению Е.С. Далай-Ламы. Он профессионально разбирается в религиозной политике (с чем может согласиться и последователь Тхеравады).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Последствия ОПК

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Последствия ОПК


Интересный сюжет. Примечательны слова священника: "У нас православное государство, и мы будем за это бороться". Как-то навеяло: "Здесь буддийский форум, и мы будем за это бороться".

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Священник явно не в курсе о современном государстве, либо конституцию не читал.

----------


## Pavel

> Священник явно не в курсе о современном государстве, либо конституцию не читал.


Да нет, он просто хорошо усвоил, что "государство - это мы", а где "мы", там и "я". А конституцию и переписать можно. "Конституция для нас, или мы для нее?"

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Действительно, переписывают же, как и гимн переписали.

----------


## Pavel

> Действительно, переписывают же, как и гимн переписали.


И будут переписывать, пока люди будут продолжать "кухонные" беседы, к которым так привыкли еще в брежневские времена. Форум - не лучшее место для решения государственных проблем. А то, что проблема есть - уже очевидно.

----------


## Dondhup

> Источник - сайт центрального калмыцкого хурула "Геден Шеддуп Чой Корлинг", "Золотой обители Будды Шакьямуни": монастыря, созданного по благословению Е.С. Далай-Ламы и руководимого Тэло Тулку Римпоче http://khurul.ru/?page_id=9 В этом дацане полная монашеская Сангха, больше 4-х гелонгов: http://khurul.ru/?page_id=39


Я в курсе что такое хурул в Калмыкии. Но все же лучше опираться на цитату. 
Здесь было много разговоров о христианстве и Его Святейшестве, пока Памкин любезно не привел цитату, которая все расставила на свои места.

----------


## Велеслав

> И будут переписывать, пока люди будут продолжать "кухонные" беседы, к которым так привыкли еще в брежневские времена. Форум - не лучшее место для решения государственных проблем. А то, что проблема есть - уже очевидно.


Форум (да и интернет в целом), всё же это намного лучше чем "кухонный концептуализм".
Сейчас уже во всю обсуждают тему цензуры интернета в России по примеру Китая. Так как во власти многим мягко говоря не нравится что интернет стал альтернативной информационной площадкой.
Пример: сайты РосПил и Викиликс. Так что эпоха Кибер-Панка о которой так много было написано художественных произведений и даже снимали фильмы - уже наступила. 
А наша с вами задача - защищать интернет.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Есть и не только кухонные беседы.

----------

Pavel (06.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Я в курсе что такое хурул в Калмыкии. Но все же лучше опираться на цитату.


Хорошо, пусть это будет цитата, выражающая мнение монашеской Сангхи хурула о том, что преподавание "Основ религиозных культур и светской этики" приносит пользу.

----------


## Pavel

> Форум (да и интернет в целом), всё же это намного лучше чем "кухонный концептуализм".


Бесспорно - здесь существенно ярче фактор публичности. Однако, есть и свои минусы. БФ - это религиозный форум. Реакция БФ на действия РПЦ может явиться скорее катализатором, чем барьером для централизованного насаждения религиозных взглядов уже в начальной школе или школе среднего образования.

Мне кажется, что главной ошибкой сегодняшнего государственного управления Россией является то, что руководство страной ищет любые поводы сплочения нации вокруг некой национальной идеи. А подходят для этой цели вовсе не любые поводы. Более того, религиозный повод, который ведет к провозглашению страны как некой православной страны, - это фитиль к бомбе, которая разорвет Россию. Если государственные институты, ответственные за культуру и образование нации, срочно не возведут достаточно прочный барьер перед проникновением любой религии в систему образования или систему управления, то очень скоро будет уже поздно.

В системе образования должен быть единый для всей страны курс религиоведения с ярко выраженной красной линией отсутствия приоритетов в религиозных представлениях наряду с атеистическими представлениями. Причем отсутствие таких приоритетов должно быть обязательным и на региональном уровне (никаких региональных отклонений или исключений). Если нет уверенности, что подобное ознакомление в равных условиях с многообразными религиозными культурами могут быть обеспечены на всей территории страны, то лучше восприпятствовать подобному курсу. 

Пока первый опыт внедрения религиоведения в школах явно указывает на то, что равенство религий в рамках ознакомления с ними обеспечено быть не может.  :Frown:

----------

Joy (06.02.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.02.2011), Пема Ванчук (06.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Хорошо, пусть это будет цитата, выражающая мнение монашеской Сангхи хурула о том, что преподавание "Основ религиозных культур и светской этики" приносит пользу.


Дорогой Шагдар, Вы официально выражаете позицию монашеской Сангхи?

----------


## Шагдар

> Дорогой Шагдар, Вы официально выражаете позицию монашеской Сангхи?


При чём здесь я. 
Есть ссылка на официальный сайт калмыцкого хурула, который выражает.

----------

Pavel (06.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

В буддийских республиках РФ с Учением Будды в школе будут знакомить на более менее нормально уровне, а в остальных частях РФ вряд ли.  Если предмет сделают обязательным то будет навязывание авраамических религий.
Если буддисты признают ограниченную пользу некоторых учений тиртиков например развитие и практику нравственности, любви и сострадания то авраамические системы между собой да ж не могут договорится что говорить о отношении к Учению Будды.

----------


## Dondhup

> При чём здесь я. 
> Есть ссылка на официальный сайт калмыцкого хурула, который выражает.


Как Вы сами думаете какую пользу привнесет навязывание православия к примеру Вашим детям (если они у Вас есть конечно)?

----------


## Джыш

> А наша с вами задача - защищать интернет.

----------

Велеслав (06.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), Леонид Ш (06.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.02.2011), Турецкий (11.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> В буддийских республиках РФ с Учением Будды в школе будут знакомить на более менее нормально уровне, а в остальных частях РФ вряд ли.


Тут дело не в уровне ознакомления, а в том что за пределами буддийских республик буддизм выбирают очень мало родителей.

----------


## Шагдар

> Как Вы сами думаете какую пользу привнесет навязывание православия к примеру Вашим детям (если они у Вас есть конечно)?


Пользу принесёт целенаправленное буддийское воспитание, а остальное, на мой взгляд, не очень-то опасно для Прибежища. Было бы круто, если бы для этого предмета представитель ФСТМ написал в соавторстве с Тауфиком Ибрагимом, Зиновием Коганом и Александром Шантаевым учебник "Основы религиозной веротерпимости и философии свободы совести". 




> Если буддисты признают ограниченную пользу некоторых учений тиртиков например развитие и практику нравственности, любви и сострадания то авраамические системы между собой да ж не могут договорится что говорить о отношении к Учению Будды.


Вышеперечисленные специалисты - могут договориться. Нашёлся бы религиозный деятель ФСТМ, который бы инициировал такой учебник...

----------


## Dondhup

В Росии есть Учителя с более глубоким знанием Дхарма наставлений и постижений чем представители ФСТМ в России.

Для дошколят и младшего школьного возраста очень рекомендую книги Аюши для детей.  Там очень в тонкой и доступной детям сказочной форме передаются буддийские концепции.

----------

Шагдар (07.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://khurul.ru/?p=4995
«В Российской академии наук экспертной комиссией дано положительное заключение об издании учебника «Основы буддийской культуры» для учащихся четвертых – пятых классов. Его автором является ректор Агинской Буддийского академии, директор Агинского медицинского колледжа, доктор буддийской философии Бабу-лама (Владимир Чимитдоржиев)».

http://khurul.ru/?p=3721
"Ранее в министерстве образования, науки и культуры Республики Калмыкия сообщили, что из 2992 четвероклассников 51% (то есть более 1520 человек) будут изучать основы буддистской культуры. 30% пойдут на модуль православной культуры. «Светскую этику» и «Основы мировых религий» выбрали суммарно чуть меньше 18% родителей (порядка 560 человек). И около 1% остановили свой выбор на исламе и иудаизме (около 30 человек)."

Основы религиозных культур и светской этики. Основы буддийской культуры. 4-5 классы: учебное пособие для общеобразовательных учреждений / В. Л. Чимитдоржиев. - М.: Просвещение, 2010 http://troika-ptah.livejournal.com/8716.html

----------


## Zom

> Для дошколят и младшего школьного возраста очень рекомендую книги Аюши для детей. Там очень в тонкой и доступной детям сказочной форме передаются буддийские концепции.


А я вот кстати не советовал бы детям объяснять буддийские концепции в сказочной форме. Иначе в будущем "буддийские концепции" для них мало чем будут отличаться от "сказок про деда мороза".

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011), Шагдар (07.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

*Треть россиян сочли Солнце спутником Земли.
*



> Треть россиян (32 процента) считают, что Солнце - это спутник Земли. Таковы результаты опроса ВЦИОМ, проведенного ко Дню российской науки (8 февраля). Полностью итоги опроса приведены на сайте центра.
> По сравнению с 2007 годом количество россиян, считающих, что Солнце вращается вокруг нашей планеты, возросло - в прошлый раз такой ответ дали 28 процентов респондентов. Знания о самой планете Земля у жителей РФ более прочные - только 8 процентов считают, что центр планеты не горячий.
> 
> Сложным моментом оказалась для россиян радиация - 11 процентов жителей РФ полагают, что радиоактивное молоко становится безопасным после кипячения, а 55 процентов уверены, что всю радиоактивность на Земле создали люди. На вопрос о том, правда ли, что кислород на Земле поступает от растений, согласием ответили 78 процентов россиян. В 2007 году в этом были уверены 83 процента жителей РФ.
> 
> По сравнению с 2007 годом увеличилось количество тех, кто считает, что электроны меньше атомов (52 процента против 48 процентов). Больше стало и тех, кто уверен, что антибиотики одинаково эффективны как против бактерий, так и против вирусов (в 2007 году так думали 45 процентов жителей РФ, а в 2011 - 46 процентов). С еще одним утверждением из области биологии - о том, что пол ребенка определяется генами матери - согласились 20 процентов россиян (в прошлый раз согласием ответили 25 процентов).
> 
> Почти не изменилось количество людей, которые уверены, что люди и динозавры появились на Земле одновременно - 29 процентов в 2011 году против 30 процентов в 2007. Неизменной осталась доля россиян, полагающих, что человек развился из других видов - она составляет 61 процент. С утверждением о постоянном движении континентов согласен 71 процент россиян (в 2007 году - 72 процента).
> 
> ...

----------

Aion (11.02.2011), Shunja (12.02.2011), Джигме (11.02.2011), Турецкий (11.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Вот они - плоды снижения качества образования и прихода РПЦ в школы.

----------

Pema Sonam (11.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вот они - плоды снижения качества образования и прихода РПЦ в школы.


А в 2006 вроде в школах совсем отменили астрономию.

----------


## Топпер

Не зря ракеты стали биться о небесную твердь  :Frown:

----------

Артем Тараненко (11.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.02.2011), Турецкий (11.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Вот они - плоды снижения качества образования и прихода РПЦ в школы.


Неча на РПЦ пенять если в башке у них -- маргарин...  :Mad:

----------

Sforza (11.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Недавно посмотрел фильм "Идиократия". Очень наглядно показывает, к чему приводит современное общество потребления и образовательные стандарты.

----------


## Pavel

> Недавно посмотрел фильм "Идиократия". Очень наглядно показывает, к чему приводит современное общество потребления и образовательные стандарты.


А что, к чему-то иному, чем то, что нас окружает в действительности (чем фильм нагляднее?)?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А что, к чему-то иному, чем то, что нас окружает в действительности (чем фильм нагляднее?)?


В фильме все утрировано до предела. Неплохой фильм, хоть и сделан в виде легкой комедии.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

В Екатеринбурге чиновникам и РПЦ напомнили, что нужно чтить Конституцию.

----------

Joy (11.02.2011), Буль (11.02.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> *Треть россиян сочли Солнце спутником Земли.
> *


Что-то не верится в это

----------

Joy (11.02.2011), Pema Sonam (11.02.2011)

----------


## Турецкий

честно сказать - мне вообще не нравится в посление годы образование в россии... учебники меняют каждый год, вводят новые бестолковые предметы, полезные предметы ограничивают, толковые и жизненно-важных предметов по адаптации человека в обществе и в природе - так вообще нет... и все то - что ребенок способен освоить за 1-2 года - втемяшивают ему по 9-11 лет... 

ну конечно кто-то заявит что каждый судит по себе - но отмечу что немало детей я наблюдал кто вполне подходит под такое предложение не растягивая среднее образование на годы освоить его за пару лет.

а уж если добавить сюда и промывку мозгов монотеистическими мотивами одной из авраамических религий (в данном случае РПЦ - но там может быть и ислам и прочее) - то становится ясно - что вся эта чехарда с образованием явно нездоровая.

полагаю что если среди взрослого населения кто уже сейчас занят тем что его ребенок начал ходить в школу - пора бы наконец прозреть хоть какому-то числу людей и осознавая пагубность этого подхода - начать компанию за нормальную светскую школу.

и вот что непонятно - на кой ляд детям основы религиии - если они не развиты в логике? 

Вероятно по одной причине - религией ходят задавать развитие логики уже в ребенке - чтобы на стадии взрослой особи - успешно управлять этаким зомбированным созданием.

----------

Joy (12.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Что-то не верится в это


Это исследования ВЦИОМ.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вероятно по одной причине - религией ходят задавать развитие логики уже в ребенке - чтобы на стадии взрослой особи - успешно управлять этаким зомбированным созданием.


Вобщем-то так и есть:
"ЧРЕЗМЕРНЫЕ УМНИКИ - ВРАГИ"

----------

Shunja (12.02.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Что-то не верится в это


Да, трудно поверить в средневековую картину мира на фоне громогласно провозглашаемой "нанофикации всей страны". Маразм, однако, крепчает:  в 2007-м 28% исповедовали геоцентризм, а нынче - 32%...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Да, трудно поверить в средневековую картину мира на фоне громогласно провозглашаемой "нанофикации всей страны". Маразм, однако, крепчает:  в 2007-м 28% исповедовали геоцентризм, а нынче - 32%...


"Нанофикация" у нас тоже с особым уклоном:
В Сколкове предлагают создать православный инновационный центр.



> «Сейчас православие — это основа модернизации. Лично я считаю, что русские компьютеры должны создаваться при русских монастырях: умные молитвы, умное делание, умное монашество, — заявил он. — Мы, Ассоциация православных экспертов, считаем, что православный инновационный центр должен открыться в Сколкове, потому что Церковь — это опора модернизации, а не помеха».

----------

Aion (11.02.2011), Joy (12.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.02.2011)

----------


## Турецкий

> "Нанофикация" у нас тоже с особым уклоном:
> В Сколкове предлагают создать православный инновационный центр.


хех...)))) буду краток - это вообще пурга))))))))))))))

что-то вспомнился фильм "Догма"... там как раз что-то о реформаторстве церкви было... только в католичестве))) - "Католичество это круто!" - "Дружище Христос!" и т.п.)))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (12.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> "Нанофикация" у нас тоже с особым уклоном:
> В Сколкове предлагают создать православный инновационный центр.


Круто! 

"Господи! Сделай так, чтобы билд не отвалился!"

----------

Турецкий (12.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Пурга пургой, но...

Освоение космоса, наука, высокие технологии, модернизация страны - это православное дело.



> 16 февраля 2011 года по благословению Святейшего Патриарха Московского и всея Руси Кирилла, по инициативе Центра подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А. Гагарина и при организационной поддержке Московского государственного технического университета им Н.Э. Баумана в Центре подготовки космонавтов (Звездный городок) пройдет II Молодежная соборная встреча Всемирного русского народного собора «Центр подготовки космонавтов: создавая будущее», посвященная 50-летию полета Ю.А. Гагарина в космос.
> ...

----------

Буль (12.02.2011), Турецкий (12.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Круто! 
> "Господи! Сделай так, чтобы билд не отвалился!"


Это делается так.

----------

Буль (12.02.2011), Джигме (11.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.02.2011), Кузьмич (14.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

А может и неплохо, что РПЦ своё нутро показывает? Ведь к чему ведёт в нашей стране обязаловка? К штурмовщине, тупому проталкиванию в лоб и в результате ко тотальному отторжению.
Ведь в начале 20 века в среде интеллигенции назваться православных считалось стыдным. Именно по причине засилья синода.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вобщем-то так и есть:
> "ЧРЕЗМЕРНЫЕ УМНИКИ - ВРАГИ"


Но если поставить себя на место элиты, которой важна целостность и жизнеспособность государства, а не отдельно взятой личности, то они все правильно делают. Массовое повышение образования и интеллекта народа в СССР, закончилось тем, что меньше стали работать, а больше стали думать и возмущаться, а затем и выступать, что привело к развалу страны. Сейчас нет железного занавеса, и умные индивиды, получившие бесплатное образование, понимают бесперспективность применения своих знаний в этой стране, и валят в Америку и Европу. Большинство же получают негодное и ненужное высшее образование для галочки, плодя армию недовольных жизнью "юристов" и "экономистов". Возмущение властей вполне понятно: тратятся немалые бюджетные средства для подготовки научных кадров, пополняющих ряды тружеников предприятий "вероятного противника". 
Работать руками никто не хочет, и это уже процесс необратимый, и если даже понизить общий образовательный уровень населения, то просто увеличится количество криминала, а работать руками все равно никто не будет, т.к. себестоимость продукта, дешевле чем в Китае, все равно никак не получить. Лучше государству не станет, но деньги власть сэкономит. Вот тут и открываются возможности для РПЦ, чтобы промыть мозги быдлу патриотизмом в совокупности с заповедями, собственно их для этого власть и прикармливает. Если послушать РПЦшные передачи или прочитать ихние газетки, то обнаружится, что там замес патриотизма с религиозностью в соотношении 70% к 30%.
ИМХО количество бестолковых ВУЗов сокращать конечно нужно, но с умом. А в бюджетных ВУЗах создать программы обязательного трудоустройства, с заключением контракта и отработкой 3-5 лет по специальности, а при нарушении договора, штрафные санкции, в виде оплаты полной стоимости обучения.

----------


## sergey

> Вобщем-то так и есть:
> "ЧРЕЗМЕРНЫЕ УМНИКИ - ВРАГИ"


Александр, прочитайте саму статью в Известиях
http://www.izvestia.ru/education1/article3150943/
и убедитесь, что заметка в ЖЖ ничего по сути об этой статье не пишет, но приводит сравнение с высказываниями Гитлера. Не уверен, что автор записи в ЖЖ вообще читал статью, на которую ссылается. В статье вполне нормальные и здравые вещи говорит автор, победитель конкурса "лучший учитель года 2010".

А вообще приведу вам слова греческого православного монаха (отца Паисия), жившего в 20 веке:



> Он говорил, что люди делятся на две категории. Первые похожи на муху, которая прилетает и садится на любую имеющуюся грязь. Если она окажется в саду, полном благоухающих цветов, то не сядет на них, а найдет где-нибудь помет и сядет на него. Так поступают и те люди, которые ищут и находят только плохое и игнорируют то доброе, что имеется. Другая категория людей подобна пчеле, которая садится там, где есть добро и сладость. Если она окажется в зале, полном нечистот, где в углу положен лукум, то сразу направится к лукуму, а не к нечистотам. Так же поступают и те, у кого добрые помыслы: они видят только доброе. Каждый человек пусть выберет ту категорию, к которой он желает принадлежать, и пускай ищет таких людей, которые бы ему подходили. «Я же желаю,– говорил Старец,– чтобы люди были подобны пчелам».

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Ведь в начале 20 века в среде интеллигенции назваться православных считалось стыдным. Именно по причине засилья синода.


Но куды ж прослойке с гегемоном тягаться...

----------


## Буль

> А в бюджетных ВУЗах создать программы обязательного трудоустройства, с заключением контракта и отработкой 3-5 лет по специальности


А куда мы трудоустроим такое количество юристов, маркетологов да пиар-менеджеров? Разве что в резервацию какую-нибудь, типа Сколково... Да ещё и зарплату им 5 лет платить...




> а при нарушении договора, штрафные санкции, в виде оплаты полной стоимости обучения.


А коли он деньги не отдаст? Вот нет у него денег. Чё будем с ним делать? В рабство продадим?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Но если поставить себя на место элиты, которой важна целостность и жизнеспособность государства, а не отдельно взятой личности, то они все правильно делают. Массовое повышение образования и интеллекта народа в СССР, закончилось тем, что меньше стали работать, а больше стали думать и возмущаться, а затем и выступать, что привело к развалу страны.


А по моему наоборот, если люди образованные то государство сильнее, больше ученых и т.д. просто у нас государство такое специфическое. И СССР развалился не по этой причине.

----------

Joy (12.02.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А куда мы трудоустроим такое количество юристов, маркетологов да пиар-менеджеров? Разве что в резервацию какую-нибудь, типа Сколково... Да ещё и зарплату им 5 лет платить...


Есть такая штука: планирование... Контрактов заключать столько, сколько потом _планируется трудоустроить_...

Причем эта тема зело распространенная: в Австралии, к примеру, до прошлого года список MODL составлялся на базе таких прогнозов по иимиграции.




> А коли он деньги не отдаст? Вот нет у него денег. Чё будем с ним делать? В рабство продадим?


Судебные приставы, Интерпол. Как во всех странах. (реструктуризация долгов; как только появляются деньги, начинает платить... иначе в люмпены и деклассированные элементы без кредитов и официальных доходов)

----------


## PampKin Head

P.S. http://anticomprador.ru/publ/kuda_i_...rakh/5-1-0-974 опять же зело наглядно, в какой конструкции *нужна РПЦ МП как основной определяющий элемент контроля граждан*




> Н.А. – Я уже говорил, пропаганде подвержены примитивные люди. Если статистически примитивных людей среди русских больше – они и вымрут. Так и должно быть. К тому же плакать никто не будет – пусть и сократится этот злобный, примитивный народ, легче дышать будет. Лучшие из русских всегда жили в Европе, и сейчас так же будет. Кстати, гей-культура, как и пропаганда пива с женскими гормонами – это хороший технический ход, чтобы уроды не плодились.
> 
> Вот в Европе есть VIP отели, куда русских не пускают из-за их крайней злобности. Прямо так официальная реклама идет - «Отдых без русских». Самое интересное, что если зайти в такой отель – там в ресторане сидят люди, разговаривающие на плохом английском, с паспортами Мальты, Эстонии, ЮАР, Венесуэлы, Бразилии… На поверку это оказываются уроженцы России. Но эти люди приняли правильное решение – не быть русскими, и платят двойную цену отеля только за то, чтобы никогда не слышать русскую речь. Она им напоминает мытарства, нищету, избиения в камерах, пытки в КГБ и ФСБ. И этих людей понять можно.
> 
> Корр.- А у меня другая версия. Что это как раз скрываются воры и грабители со своими капиталами, военные преступники, коррупционеры, беглые истязатели и убийцы со своими скелетами в шкафах и кровавыми руками, всякие чекисты. Особенно чекисты, их подбирают по качествам от рождения, а потом еще и учат этому – выполнять задачу, уходить от возмездия, никого и ничего не любить, ни к чему, в том числе к Родине, не привязываться. Те честные люди, кто уехал из России вынужденно, от беды или от смерти – в VIP ресторанах не сидят. И о России вспоминают с ностальгической болью и любовью.
> 
> Н.А. – У Вас непозитивное мышление. И вы – идеалист. Что за выдуманные честные люди такие? Все люди – эгоисты, все люди стремятся к максимальному наслаждению, на этом базируются все современные экономические теории, почитайте статьи Олега Владимировича Дерипаски. Поэтому – обогащайтесь и наслаждайтесь, а рыночные механизмы автоматически определят Ваше место под солнцем. Если вы умеете наслаждаться и не понести за это ответственность – разве это плохо?* Бросьте вы эту гнилую страну, какое от нее удовольствие? Чекисты делают все правильно, учиться у них надо. Вспомните, почему наши правители выбрали Путина. Если Вы не работаете у Дерипаски, в прокуратуре, в суде или где-то в аналогичном месте – забывайте скорее, что Вы русский, берите родных – и уезжайте, пока еще можно. Исчерпают ресурсы, начнутся политические катаклизмы – будет поздно. Вы же неглупый человек, не надо поддаваться эмоциям. Всякие «чмоки-чмоки» оставьте московским голубым.*
> 
> Корр. – А как же родные, даже и к ним у чекистов нет никаких привязанностей?
> ...

----------


## Буль

> Есть такая штука: планирование... Контрактов заключать столько, сколько потом _планируется трудоустроить_...


Плановый капитализм? Круто... Обяжем бинес трудоустраивать и кормить тех, кого мы запланировали изготовить? Или раздуем госсектор, например, за счёт учреждения тех же институтов планирования?




> Причем эта тема зело распространенная: в Австралии, к примеру, до прошлого года список MODL составлялся на базе таких прогнозов по иимиграции.


Однако иммиграция гораздо более контролируема нежели обучение, не так ли?




> Судебные приставы, Интерпол. Как во всех странах. (реструктуризация долгов; как только появляются деньги, начинает платить... иначе в люмпены и деклассированные элементы без кредитов и официальных доходов)


Угу, прямо вижу как молодые люди ради такой перспективы бегут поступать в институты. А после окончания -- пожалуйте в рабство на 5 лет, а паче откажетесь -- в деклассированные элементы без срока давности.

----------


## Турецкий

вот так послушаешь-почитаешь и опять направшивается вывод о том что "деятельный дурак переплюнет целое общество бездеятельных умников" 

*- так вот в таком случае "деятельный дурак" - это РПЦ, а общество - что называется "пипл хавает!" ))))*

интересно какую отгадку дадут скоро так пойдет люди на загадку "висит груша нельзя скушать?"))) наверное что-то типа - "потому что груша - восковая!" - аха?)))))

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А куда мы трудоустроим такое количество юристов, маркетологов да пиар-менеджеров? Разве что в резервацию какую-нибудь, типа Сколково... Да ещё и зарплату им 5 лет платить...


Вот как раз ВУЗы перепроизводящие юристов, маркетологов и пиар-менеджеров, закрыть, или перевести на коммерческую основу. Кстати, как правило родители, отправляющие своих детей учиться на экономистов и юристов, вполне состоятельны для оплаты обучения на коммерческой основе. А технические, педагогические, аграрные и т.п. ВУЗы, как раз оставить бюджетными с контрактной системой выпуска, отучился на математика или физика - топай в НИИ, на небольшую з.п., но на благо народа, на инженера - вперед на производство, в дорожное строительство, в ИТ, закончил педагогический - вперед в школу, а если закончил аграрный ВУЗ - гоу хоме на пятилетку, поднимать родной колхоз. Не хватает рабочих мест, в бюджетном секторе - не беда можно сделать программу контрактов с частным сектором, бизнесу и корпорациям, тоже нужна свежая "кровь". Сейчас у нас в стране получать высшее образование "для корочки", просто модно, но сам уровень образования упал ниже плинтуса в большинстве ВУЗов. Большинство людей не работают по полученной специальности, а либо устраивается по блату, куда связей хватит, а потом переучивается, либо идет в коммерцию менеджерами и продавцами, "туда где деньги платят". При системе распределения, и отдачи долга государству, обучившему специалиста, ситуация могла бы выровняться. 




> А коли он деньги не отдаст? Вот нет у него денег. Чё будем с ним делать? В рабство продадим?


По всей строгости закона! Тогда и ответственности больше будет, и ради корочки и откоса от армии меньше поступать в ВУЗы будет. Тут уже многие задумаются, что проще: отслужить год или даже два в армии, а потом, как и мечтали, открыть маленькое дело "купи-продай", продавать телевизоры и сотовые телефоны в большом и красивом сетевом магазине, продвигаться по офисной карьерной лестнице, или же пять лет учиться, а потом пять лет поднимать целину в родном колхозе. Министерству обороны с этого тоже профит - в войсках недобора не будет. Кстати, военные ВУЗы уже давно по этому принципу работают: по окончанию ВУЗа - обязательный контракт с ВС.

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, военные ВУЗы уже давно по этому принципу работают: по окончанию ВУЗа - обязательный контракт с ВС.


Вообще они по-дугому работали. Поступил в ВУ - отдай Родине 20 лет службы.
Это после перестройки и введения контракта, сократили до пяти лет.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вообще они по-дугому работали. Поступил в ВУ - отдай Родине 20 лет службы.
> Это после перестройки и введения контракта, сократили до пяти лет.


Я про сегодняшние реалии говорю. Той Родины больше нет и уже никогда не будет. А вообще, все это оффтопик на БФе и РПЦ, и политика и экономика  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (12.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Плановый капитализм? Круто... Обяжем бинес трудоустраивать и кормить тех, кого мы запланировали изготовить? Или раздуем госсектор, например, за счёт учреждения тех же институтов планирования?


Вполне плановый капитализм. Имхо, в этом перерождении мы увидим еще и не такое.






> Однако иммиграция гораздо более контролируема нежели обучение, не так ли?


СССР умудрялся планировать в больших масштабах. Думаю, КНР планирует до сих пор.






> Угу, прямо вижу как молодые люди ради такой перспективы бегут поступать в институты. А после окончания -- пожалуйте в рабство на 5 лет, а паче откажетесь -- в деклассированные элементы без срока давности.


Так не вопрос: свобода... Имеешь право бороться с голодом на отдельно взятых шести сотках и без высшего образования.

*Письма из деревни (1872-1887 гг.) Александр Николаевич Энгельгардт*
http://flibusta.net/b/171749



> ...
> Кроме старосты, у меня есть еще скотник Петр с женой Ховрой и детьми. У скотника семеро детей: Варнай — 14 лет, Аксинья — 11 лет, Андрей — 10 лет, Прохор — 8 лет, Солошка — 6 лет, Павлик — 4 лет, Ховра — еще нет году.* Все это семейство, до Солошки включительно, работает безустанно с утра до ночи, чтобы только прокормиться*. Сам скотник Петр летом, с 1-го мая по 1-е октября, пасет скот, зимой «ж, с 1-го октября по 1-е мая, кормит и поит скот. В этой работе ему помогают два старших сына — Варнай (14 лет) и Андрей (10 лет). Летом скотник, встав на заре до солнечного восхода, выгоняет скот в поле и при Помощи двух старших ребят (скота нынче будет 100 штук) пасет его (младший, Андрей, обыкновенно носит ружье против волков). В 11 часов он пригоняет скот на двор, где скот стоит до 3-х часов. В 4-м часу он опять гонит скот в поле и возвращается домой на ночь. И так изо дня в день, в течение целого лета, и. в будни, и в праздники, и в зной, ив дождь, и в холод. Для скотника нет праздника ни летом, ни зимой; праздник отличается у него от будничных дней только тем, что в праздничные и воскресные дни он получает порцию (l/100 ведра) водки перед обедом. Зимой скотник, опять-таки при помощи двух старших ребят, кормит и поит скот: встав до свету, он задает первую дачу корма; когда обутреет, бабы доят скот, после чего скотник поит скот, гоняя на водопой каждый хлев особенно. После водопоя он задает вторую дачу корма, обедает и отдыхает. Под вечер вторично поит скот и задает третью дачу корма на ночь. Ночью зимой скотник не имеет настоящего покоя, потому что, несмотря ни на мороз, ни на вьюгу, он в течение ночи должен несколько раз сходить в хлевы и посмотреть скот, а когда коровы начнут телиться (декабрь, январь, февраль), он должен постоянно следить за ним и всегда быть начеку, потому что его дело принять теленка и принести его в теплую избу. Старшие ребята помогают скотнику раздавать корм, и даже десятилетний Андрей работает настоящим образом, по мере своих сил: запрягает лошадь, помогает брату накладывать сено на воз, — сам скотник Петр в это время косит корм мелкому скоту, потому что для мелкого скота сено нужно выбирать, и в этом на ребят положиться нельзя, — водит лошадь и в хлевах разносит корм и закладывает его в ящики. Разумеется, Андрей, по мере сил, забирает маленькие охапочки сена; но посмотрели бы вы, как он бойко ходит между коровами, как покрикивает на быка — и бык его боится, потому что у Андрея в руках кнут. Детом Андрей носит за отцом ружье, но при случае и сам выстрелит. Раз, летом, я был в поле недалеко от стада, которое рассыпалось между кустами. Вдруг слышу выстрел. Бегу на выстрел и вижу Андрей (ему тогда только что десятый год пошел) держит в руках дымящееся ружье. «В кого ты стрелял?» — «В волка». — «Где?» — «Да вот за ровном; выскочил из моложи по ту сторону ровна, остановился на бичажку, стоит и смотрит на меня, лохматый такой, я и выстрелил». — «Как же ты стрелял?»,— ружье у скотника тяжелое, длинное, одноствольное, еще с 12-го года, французское, солдатское. — «На сучок положил да и выстрелил. Что ж? Так и подрал; да вон по полю дует». Действительно, смотрю, волк несется по паровому полю.
> 
> Жена скотника, скотница Ховра, доит коров с Авдотьей и подойщи-цами, поит телят, кормит ягнят, готовит кушанье для своего многочисленного семейства — одного хлеба сколько нужно испечь, — обмывает и обшивает детей. В этих работах ей помогает старшая дочь, Аксюта (12 лет), и младшая, Солошка (6 лет), специальная обязанность которой состоит в уходе за маленькой Ховрой, которую она качает в люльке, таскает по двору, забавляет и нянчит. Прохор (8 лет) тоже помогает по хозяйству: он рубит дрова, и так как силенки у него мало, то он целый день возится, чтобы нарубить столько дров, сколько нужно для отопления одной печки. Только Павлик и маленькая Ховра ничего не делают.
> 
> За все это скотник получает в год 60 рублей деньгами, 6 кулей 6 мер ржи, 2 куля овса, 1 ? куля ячменя, держит на моем корму корову и овцу, имеет маленький огород, который должен обработать сам; получает место для посева одной мерки льна и одной осьмины картофеля, получает 2 порции водки — на себя и на жену — по воскресеньям и праздникам, получает творогу, молока снятого, сколотин, сколько будет моей милости дать (этого нет в договоре). Так как скотнику на его семейство нужно не менее 11 кулей ржи в год, то ему следует Прикупить еще 4 куля 2 мерки ржи, что составляет по нынешним ценам 34 рубля. Таким образом, за расходом на хлеб, у него из 60 рублей жалования остается всего 26 рублей, из коих он уплачивает за двор 20 рублей оброку (прежде, когда у него было меньше детей, он платил 40 рублей), а 6 рублей в год остается на покупку соли, постного масла, одежду.
> 
> Немного, как видите. *Недорого оплачивается такой тяжелый труд*, как труд скотника со всем его семейством. *Из этого примера вы видите, что в нашей местности положение крестьян, получивших по 4 1/2 десятины надела, вовсе не блестящее, потому что будь какая-нибудь возможность Петру жить на своем яаделе, он, разумеется, не попал бы за такую плату в должность скотника, где ему нет покоя ни днем, ни ночью*. С другой стороны, положение скотоводства у помещиков незавидное, и при теперешнем его состоянии нельзя дать большую плату скотнику, так как и при такой ничтожной плате за труд скот в убыток. То же самое можно сказать и относительно других отраслей хозяйства. Помещичье хозяйство в настоящее время ведется так плохо, даже хуже, с меньшим толком и пониманием дела, чем в крепостное время, когда были хорошие старосты-хозяева, — что оно только потому еще кое-как и держится, что цены на труд баснословно низки. *Кажется, немного получает мой скотник, а и то ему завидуют, и, откажи я ему, сейчас же найдется пятьдесят охотников занять его место.*
> ...


Вперед! К светлому вчера в виде работы за кусок хлеба под гнетом страха голода...

----------

Fyodor (18.02.2011), Турецкий (12.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

*Письма из деревни (1872-1887 гг.) Александр Николаевич Энгельгардт*
http://flibusta.net/b/171749





> Погревшись на солнце, я второй раз отправляюсь по хозяйству и прежде всего захожу к «старухе». «Старуха» — старая баба лет семидесяти с хвостиком — она помнит разоренье и любит рассказывать, как бабы ухватами кололи француза, что не мешает ей, однако, относиться к французам дружелюбно, потому что, говорит она, французы народ добрый, — но еще здоровая, бодрая, энергичная, деятельная. «Старуха» хозяйка в застольной, где обедают все люди, за исключением скотника, который с семейством ведет свое хозяйство. Старуха печет хлебы и готовит кушанье для застольной, смотрит за свиньями, утками и курами, которые все состоят под ее командой, ухаживает за больным скотом, и каждая заболевшая на скотном дворе скотина передается на попечение старухи, в ведении которой состоят хлевы, построенные подле застольной избы. Старуха же, как хозяйка в застольной, подает «кусочки».
> 
> У меня нет правильно организованной раздачи печеного хлеба нищим с веса, как это делается, или, лучше сказать, делалось, в некоторых господских домах. У меня просто в застольной старуха подает «кусочки», подобно тому, как подают кусочки в каждом крестьянском дворе, где есть хлеб, — пока у крестьянина есть свой или покупной хлеб, он, до последней ковриги, подает кусочки. Я ничего не приказывал, ничего не знал об этих кусочках. Старуха сама решила, что «нам» следует подавать кусочки, и подает.
> 
> В нашей губернии, и в урожайные годы, у редкого крестьянина хватает своего хлеба до нови; почти каждому приходится прикупать хлеб, а кому купить не на что, те посылают детей, стариков, старух в «кусочки» побираться по миру. В нынешнем же году у нас полнейший неурожай на все: рожь уродилась плохо и переполнена была метлой, костерем, сивцом; яровое совсем пропало, так что большею частью только семена вернули; корму — вследствие неурожая яровой соломы и плохого урожая трав от бездождия — мало, а это самое трудное для крестьян, потому что при недостатке хлеба самому в миру можно еще прокормиться кое-как кусочками, а лошадь в мир побираться не пошлешь. Плохо, — так плохо, что хуже быть не может. Дети еще до Кузьмы-Демьяна (1-го ноября) пошли в кусочки. Холодный Егорий (26-го ноября) в нынешнем году был голодный — два Егорья в году: холодный (26-го ноября) и голодный (23-го апреля). Крестьяне далеко до зимнего Николы приели хлеб и начали покупать; первый куль хлеба крестьянину я продал в октябре, а мужик, ведь известно, покупает хлеб только тогда, когда замесили последний пуд домашней муки. В конце декабря ежедневно пар до тридцати проходило побирающихся кусочками: идут и едут, дети, бабы, старики, даже здоровые ребята и молодухи. Голод не свой брат: как не поеси, так и святых продаси. Совестно молодому парню или девке, а делать нечего, — надевает суму и идет в мир побираться. В нынешнем году пошли в кусочки не только дети, бабы, старики, старухи, молодые парни и девки, но и многие хозяева. *Есть нечего дома, — понимаете ли вы это?* *Сегодня съели последнюю ковригу, от которой вчера подавали кусочки побирающимся, съели и пошли в мир. Хлеба нет, работы нет, каждый и рад бы работать, просто из-за хлеба работать, рад бы, да нет работы. Понимаете — нет работы*. (А члены петербургского собрания сельских хозяев говорят, что «самое больное место в хозяйстве настоящего времени составляет бесспорно дороговизна рабочих рук» [1.5]) «Побирающийся кусочками» и «нищий» — это два совершенно разных типа просящих милостыню. Нищий — это специалист; просить милостыню — это его ремесло. Он, большею частью, не имеет ни двора, ни собственности, ни хозяйства и вечно странствует с места на место, собирая хлеб, и яйца, и деньги. Нищий все собранное натурой — хлеб, яйца, муку и пр. — продает, превращает в деньги. Нищий, большею частью калека, больной, неспособный к работе человек, немощный старик, дурачок. Нищий одет в лохмотья, просит милостыню громко, иногда даже назойливо, своего ремесла не стыдится. Нищий — божий человек. Нищий по мужикам редко ходит: он трется больше около купцов и господ, ходит по городам, большим селам, ярмаркам. У нас настоящие нищие встречаются редко — взять им нечего. Совершенно иное побирающийся «кусочками». Это крестьянин из окрестностей. Предложите ему работу, и он тотчас же возьмется за нее и не будет более ходить по кусочкам. Побирающийся кусочками одет, как всякий крестьянин, иногда даже в новом армяке, только холщевая сума через плечо; соседний же крестьянин и сумы не одевает — ему совестно, а приходит так, как будто случайно без дела зашел, как будто погреться, и хозяйка, щадя его стыдливость, подает ему незаметно, как будто невзначай, или, если в обеденное время пришел, приглашает сесть за стол; в этом отношении мужик удивительно деликатен, потому что знает, — может, и самому придется идти в кусочки. От сумы да от тюрьмы не отказывайся. Побирающийся кусочками стыдится просить и, входя в избу, перекрестившись, молча стоит у порога, проговорив обыкновенно про себя, шепотом: «Подайте, Христа ради». Никто не обращает внимания на вошедшего, все делают свое дело или разговаривают, смеются, как будто никто не вошел. Только хозяйка идет к столу, берет маленький кусочек хлеба, от 2-х до 5-ти квадратных вершков, и подает. Тот крестится и уходит. Кусочки подают всем одинаковой величины — если в 2 вершка, то всем в 2 вершка; если пришли двое за раз (побирающиеся кусочками ходят большею частью парами), то хозяйка спрашивает: «вместе собираете?»; если вместе, то дает кусочек в 4 вершка; если отдельно, то режет кусочек пополам.
> У побирающегося кусочками есть двор, хозяйство, лошади, коровы, овцы, у его бабы есть наряды — у него только нет в данную минуту хлеба; когда в будущем году у него будет хлеб, то он не только не пойдет побираться, но сам будет подавать кусочки, да и теперь, если, перебившись с помощью собранных кусочков, он найдет работу, заработает денег и купит хлеба, то будет сам подавать кусочки. У крестьянина двор, на три души надела, есть три лошади, две коровы, семь овец, две свиньи, куры и проч. У жены его есть в сундуке запас ее собственных холстов, у невестки есть наряды, есть ее собственные деньги, у сына новый полушубок. С осени, когда еще есть запас ржи, едят вдоволь чистый хлеб и разве уже очень расчетливый хозяин ест и по осени пушной хлеб — и таких я видел. Придет нищий — подают кусочки. Но вот хозяин замечает, что «хлебы коротки» Едят поменьше, не три раза в сутки, а два, а потом один. Прибавляют к хлебу мякины. Есть деньги, осталось что-нибудь от продажи пенечки, за уплатой повинностей, — хозяин покупает хлеба. Нет денег — сбивается как-нибудь, старается достать вперед под работу, призанять. Какие проценты платят при этом, можно видеть по тому, что содержатель соседнего постоялого двора, торгующий водкой, хлебом и прочими необходимыми для мужика предметами и отпускающий эти предметы в долг, сам занимает на оборот деньги, для покупки, например, ржи целым вагоном, и платит за один месяц на пятьдесят рублей два рубля, то есть 48 %. Какой же процент берет он сам? Когда у мужика вышел весь хлеб и нечего больше есть, дети, старухи, старики, надевают сумы и идут в кусочки побираться по соседним деревням. Обыкновенно на ночь маленькие дети возвращаются домой, более взрослые возвращаются, когда наберут побольше. Семья питается собранными кусочками, а что не съедят, сушат в печи про запас. Хозяин между тем хлопочет, ищет работы, достает хлеба. Хозяйка кормит скот — ей от дому отлучиться нельзя; взрослые ребята готовы стать в работу чуть не из-за хлеба. Разжился хозяин хлебом, дети уже не ходят в кусочки, и хозяйка опять подает кусочки другим. Нет возможности достать хлеба, — за детьми и стариками идут бабы, молодые девушки и уже самое плохое (это бывает с одиночками), сами хозяева; случается, что во дворе остается одна только хозяйка для присмотра за скотом. Хозяин уже не идет, а едет на лошади. Такие пробираются подальше, иногда даже в Орловскую губернию. Нынче в средине зимы часто встречаем подводу, нагруженную кусочками, и на ней мужика с бабой, девкой или мальчиком. Побирающийся на лошади собирает кусочки до тех пор, пока не наберет порядочную подводу; собранные кусочки он сушит в печи, когда его пустят ночевать в деревне. Набрав кусочков, он возвращается домой, и вся семья питается собранными кусочками, а хозяин в это время работает около дома или на стороне, если представится случай. Кусочки на исходе — опять запрягают лошадь и едут побираться. Иной так всю зиму и кормится кусочками, да еще на весну запас соберет; иногда, если в доме есть запас собранных кусочков, подают из них. Весной, когда станет тепло, опять идут в кусочки дети и бродят по ближайшим деревням. Хозяевам же весной нужно работать — вот тут-то и трудно перебиться. Иначе как в долг, достать негде, а весной опять повинности вноси. Станет теплее, грибы пойдут, но на одних грибах плохо работать. Хорошо еще, если только хлеба нет. Нет хлеба — в миру прокормиться можно кое-как до весны. С голоду никто не помирает, благодаря этой взаимопомощи кусочкам. «Были худые годы», — говорила мне нынешнею осенью одна баба, у которой в октябре уже не было хлеба, «думали, все с голоду помрем, а вот не померли; даст Бог и нынче не помрем. С голоду никто не умирает». Но вот худо, когда не только хлеба, но и корму нет для скота, как нынче. Скот в миру не прокормишь.
> 
> Вот выдержка из письма одного крестьянина к сыну, который находился в Москве [1.6] на заработках (письмо сочинено самим крестьянином): «Милый сын В. И., свидетельствуем мы тебе нижайшее почтение и уведомляем мы тебя, что у нас в доме так плохо, так худо, как хуже быть не может, — нет ни корму, нет ни хлеба, словом сказать, нет ничего, сами хоть миром питаемся кое-как, а скот хоть со двора гони в чистое поле. Купить не за что, денег нет ни гроша и сам не знаю как быть». Нынешний год такая бескормица, что теперь в марте не ездят в кусочки на лошадях, как ездили в средине зимы, потому что кусочки подают, а для лошади никто клочка сена не даст. Из всего сказанного ясно, что «побирающийся кусочками» не нищий — это просто человек, у которого нет хлеба в данную минуту; ему нельзя сказать «Бог подаст», как говорят нищему, если не желают подать; ему говорят: «сами в кусочки ходим», если не могут подать; он, когда справится, сам подает, а нищий никому не подает. Не подать кусочек, когда есть хлеб, — грех. Поэтому и старуха стала подавать кусочки, не спросясь у меня, и я думаю, что если бы я запретил ей подавать кусочки, то она бы меня выбранила, да, пожалуй, и жить бы у меня не стала.
> Кусочки старуха подает всем одинаковой величины — только солдатам (отставным, бессрочным, отпускным) старуха подает побольше, кажется, потому, что солдатам запрещается или запрещалось прежде (я этого наверно не знаю) просить милостыню.


Плохо было? Welcome to the real world Российской Империи с "эффективными собственниками", "хозяевами" и феодализмом 21-го века. С РПЦ МП в качестве удавки на горле масс.

...

Прощай, немытая Россия,
*Страна рабов, страна господ,
И вы, мундиры голубые,
И ты, им преданный народ*.

Быть может, за стеной Кавказа
Сокроюсь от твоих пашей,
От их всевидящего глаза,
От их всеслышащих ушей.

(с) учил, однако, в школе

----------

Ersh (12.02.2011), Буль (13.02.2011), Турецкий (12.02.2011)

----------


## Турецкий

> Вот как раз ВУЗы перепроизводящие юристов, маркетологов и пиар-менеджеров, закрыть, или перевести на коммерческую основу. Кстати, как правило родители, отправляющие своих детей учиться на экономистов и юристов, вполне состоятельны для оплаты обучения на коммерческой основе. А технические, педагогические, аграрные и т.п. ВУЗы, как раз оставить бюджетными с контрактной системой выпуска, отучился на математика или физика - топай в НИИ, на небольшую з.п., но на благо народа, на инженера - вперед на производство, в дорожное строительство, в ИТ, закончил педагогический - вперед в школу, а если закончил аграрный ВУЗ - гоу хоме на пятилетку, поднимать родной колхоз. Не хватает рабочих мест, в бюджетном секторе - не беда можно сделать программу контрактов с частным сектором, бизнесу и корпорациям, тоже нужна свежая "кровь". Сейчас у нас в стране получать высшее образование "для корочки", просто модно, но сам уровень образования упал ниже плинтуса в большинстве ВУЗов. Большинство людей не работают по полученной специальности, а либо устраивается по блату, куда связей хватит, а потом переучивается, либо идет в коммерцию менеджерами и продавцами, "туда где деньги платят". При системе распределения, и отдачи долга государству, обучившему специалиста, ситуация могла бы выровняться. 
> 
> 
> 
> По всей строгости закона! Тогда и ответственности больше будет, и ради корочки и откоса от армии меньше поступать в ВУЗы будет. Тут уже многие задумаются, что проще: отслужить год или даже два в армии, а потом, как и мечтали, открыть маленькое дело "купи-продай", продавать телевизоры и сотовые телефоны в большом и красивом сетевом магазине, продвигаться по офисной карьерной лестнице, или же пять лет учиться, а потом пять лет поднимать целину в родном колхозе. Министерству обороны с этого тоже профит - в войсках недобора не будет. Кстати, военные ВУЗы уже давно по этому принципу работают: по окончанию ВУЗа - обязательный контракт с ВС.


это же просто кабала! эк вас зацепило в советском то союзе))) 

уж извиняйте - энто дело не про нас)))

----------


## PampKin Head

> По всей строгости закона! Тогда и ответственности больше будет, и ради корочки и откоса от армии меньше поступать в ВУЗы будет. Тут уже многие задумаются, что проще: отслужить год или даже два в армии, а потом, как и мечтали, открыть маленькое дело "купи-продай", продавать телевизоры и сотовые телефоны в большом и красивом сетевом магазине, продвигаться по офисной карьерной лестнице, или же пять лет учиться, а потом пять лет поднимать целину в родном колхозе. Министерству обороны с этого тоже профит - в войсках недобора не будет. Кстати, военные ВУЗы уже давно по этому принципу работают: по окончанию ВУЗа - обязательный контракт с ВС.


Будет... Потому что есть реальная альтернатива: Иностранный Легион - французское гражданство/вид на жительство - французское высшее образование (ака 500 евро за год (!))...

----------


## Ersh

Тема ушла в оффтоп и закрывается

----------

Турецкий (13.02.2011)

----------

